# water under oil cap



## ssrides (Jul 25, 2008)

why would their be water under the oil cap? their is no oil in the water system.







i have to redo the timing belt so im hoping i can try to solve this problem at the same time


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: water under oil cap (ssrides)*

depends...the easiest answer for you is you dont drive your car enough. you probabaly live close to work or take quick short trips. all it really is is condensation building up over time. this is completly normal for short trip cars or not warming up car fully while getting to your destination.
if you have water on the dipstick then i might be a "little" bit concerned.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: water under oil cap (ssrides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssrides* »_why would their be water under the oil cap? their is no oil in the water system.







i have to redo the timing belt so im hoping i can try to solve this problem at the same time
 
I had a 07 eos with the old version 2.0 t and i live in a northern climate -20, -30 F is not uncommon. I would always get the " gunk" on my oil cap in the winter. I didnt matter if i drove one mile or 60 miles. I heard it was to do with the plastic material used in the valve covers on that engine, it just never would warm up.
I have heard also if you try Mobli 1 vs the castrol oil you wont get so much moiture?
I have the new version in my 2010 cc , so i am hopping not to have this problem? time will tell


----------

